# Rocky Mountain Händler im Großraum Nürnberg?



## oleschool (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe RM Gemeinde,
ich liebäugle stark mit einem RM Altitude 90 RSL und
bin nun auf der Suche nach einem RM Händler im Großraum
Nürnberg/Fürth/Ansbach.
Der nächste Händler ist laut Bike-Action Website in Bad Neustadt 97... Postleitzahl, und somit zu weit weg.
Gibt es hier in der Gemeinde einen Geheimtipp an RM Händlern/Schraubern, damit ich wenigstens Kundendienste durchführen, und Ersatzteile bekommen kann?

Auf Eure Antwort freut sich
Robert


----------

